# Raising your own spikes



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good luck with your project Anish.

We tried raising mousies for a couple years but they always came out really small.

I've also collected acorn borers a few times and same deal - very small.

The waxworm idea intrigues me, however. My dad recently took up beekeeping. If his hives survive this winter, I'm going to try raising some waxworms later in the fall.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

its_meat_eat_it said:


> I did, I cant seem to keep flies alive long enough to breed.


Try wrapping them in black electricians tape before you mount them so they won't explode....works for hamsters also.....:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What the ........


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> What the ........


:yikes: You and me both!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Radar420 said:


> Good luck with your project Anish.
> 
> We tried raising mousies for a couple years but they always came out really small.
> 
> ...


 
Mousies are on my "would like to try" list. Then again, I also just befriended someone with one of the biggest dairy farms in Michigan and I may just have to go over there with a box of rubber gloves instead! :lol:
Trying to decide which approach would be easier. :lol:

I haven't tried acorn borers yet, but I have tried goldenrod grubs. Those turned out so/so. 

Very cool! If you try wax worms, keep me posted on how it goes please.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> What the ........


 
Oh, I remember that old (and very bad) joke.... 

How do you *F a hamster? Wrap in electrical tape. 

Not all together sure how that fit in with keeping flies alive for breeding though??? :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Anish said:


> You know, I just started using red spikes this year (They are almost impossible to get ahold of up here) and at least in the lake I fish, the red ones far out perform the white. I'm definitely going to be trying to make some red ones. Thanks for the tip on dying them!


Knutsons in Brooklyn mi has all the colors and r shipped to ur door. 1-800-292-0857. On the web at www.knutsonlivebait.com. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Knutsons in Brooklyn mi has all the colors and r shipped to ur door. 1-800-292-0857. On the web at www.knutsonlivebait.com. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Thanks! If I cant get this going myself, I'll give em a call.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> Thanks! If I cant get this going myself, I'll give em a call.



www.speedyworm.com

_Just a bit_ cheaper! :yikes:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I always wondered how many people would handle some of the bait if they knew what it was raised in


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> www.speedyworm.com
> 
> _Just a bit_ cheaper! :yikes:


Love the site name! :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> I always wondered how many people would handle some of the bait if they knew what it was raised in


 
As my mom would say, "well my dear, that's why god made dial soap." :lol:


Ya, for me, it isn't even what I'm touching. It's when I can't get the small off my hands. Things like decomposition. Man, I had a rotten chicken egg blow up in my hand last summer and I could not get rid of that smell. Tried everything from one of those aluminum pucks, to Gojo, to kerosene. It was SOOO bad!!!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Scout 2 said:


> I always wondered how many people would handle some of the bait if they knew what it was raised in


So are you saying I shouldn't be keeping mousies in my mouth to keep them warm and lively :16suspect


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Radar420 said:


> So are you saying I shouldn't be keeping mousies in my mouth to keep them warm and lively :16suspect


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> So are you saying I shouldn't be keeping mousies in my mouth to keep them warm and lively :16suspect


I guess it is alright as long as you don't start thinking about where they came from:lol: We use to get mousies at the local feed mill and some of that stuff was ripe. In the spring we would get redworms out of the chaff pile where it came out of the mill and when the temp got to around 60 you could not stand it


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> Love the site name! :lol:


http://shop.speedyworm.com/spikes-red-p11.aspx

Abt $20 TYD for a thousand...
I got a grand of whites and they DO freeze well, so I'll be using them thru the summer months - just keep'M out of the sun & in a cooler! :yikes:
I tried keeping some of the little "cups" from last season, so this year I was READY ...
I actually got mine @ gander though I doubt they'd have them now - I keep them as close to freezing as possible.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> http://shop.speedyworm.com/spikes-red-p11.aspx
> 
> Abt $20 TYD for a thousand...
> I got a grand of whites and they DO freeze well, so I'll be using them thru the summer months - just keep'M out of the sun & in a cooler! :yikes:
> ...


 
Ok, I have a question for you. You say they freeze well. Does freezing kill them or do they come back once they thaw?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> Ok, I have a question for you. You say they freeze well. Does freezing kill them or do they come back once they thaw?


I think a short freeze they might come back - - 
I am talking MONTHS in there Lisa - no they're DOA, the fish don't seem to care - and they keep that tough skin texture too.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> I think a short freeze they might come back - -
> I am talking MONTHS in there Lisa - no they're DOA, the fish don't seem to care - and they keep that tough skin texture too.


Ok. Good to know! If the fish don't care, then it doesn't matter to me. I might just have to put in an order. 
Thanks!


----------

